# Diver Question



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

ive recently found myself lusting after marathon watches , but i dont fancy paying taxes on shipping one over have been looking at alternatives .

so far the MWC 2008 SAR Diver is looking very nice and prices are right i think , but there is also the dievas meisopelargic versions and a few others .

end of the day im after value for money here and not necessarily best in class but is the marathon worth the extra over the mwc.

all veiws are welcome on this matter.

many thanks

jason.


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Beware of MWC. They are over priced. Most of their product comes from China. They make many claims of military contracts, but nobody has ever bought one that was issued anywhere. The Nato country codes stamped on the back don't exist. If you can get one very cheaply (25 - 35 GBP) it would be okay.

Latter,

William


----------



## PaulBoy (Dec 2, 2007)

jaslfc5 said:


> ive recently found myself lusting after marathon watches , but i dont fancy paying taxes on shipping one over have been looking at alternatives .
> 
> so far the MWC 2008 SAR Diver is looking very nice and prices are right i think , but there is also the dievas meisopelargic versions and a few others .
> 
> ...


Sorry if I don't understand what you are after here but I was after a Marathon SAR myself recently & was pointed in the direction of Chris Cooper who sells them (& other Military type watches) from a base in Holland (so no worries about duty etc) His prices are pretty much the going rate with about $15 postage by recorded which took 3 days (to Surrey) - I can't post the site details so have pm'd it to you - I found Chris a real pleasure to deal with & highly recommend him ... Paul


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

ok ill not bother with the mwc and ill look into that place in holland thanks for that just what i was after.


----------

